# Christopher James Kluwe / @ChrisWarcraft / Loate



## InLivingTuna (Sep 19, 2017)

Chris Kluwe is a WoW player (username Loate) and relatively infamous name to anyone who was an observer to gamergate, and he still pops up from time to time for whatever autistic rant he's going on at the moment, typically in relation to Trump,  the "rise" of fascism in America, or general social justice topics.

Before that though, he was the punter for the Minnesota Vikings for 2005 through 2013. During this time he witnessed an incident of statutory rape involving two of his coworkers and did nothing about it. The same article implies he takes rape in general pretty lightly given how for months he used the details of the Penn State case as a joke, ripping a hole in the back of his pants and calling himself a victim mockingly. He was dropped from the team in 2013, a decision which he claims was over his support of gay marriage despite him admitting he has no proof of this.

He popped up on the radar again with gamergate, as mentioned earlier. His foray into gamergate began with an ANGERY Medium post that quickly attracted the attention of GG autists on Reddit. All of this is a random.txt candidate but the intro is probably my favorite part:




He spent the remainder of his time in gamergate being generally not very useful, publicly showing his support of notorious pedophile Sarah Butts who he's still in contact with as recently as April and he still follows, getting into the CON Skype Group where among many other things he accused Mike Cernovich of watching child porn (on Christmas, no less), fighting with TotalBiscuit, backing another person associated with pedophilia (our best friend Ali Rapp), and appearing in unhinged debates with David Pakman, Mercedes Carrera and Thernovich.













Since gamergate, Chris has moved on to other topics of social justice importance. One notable incident occurred earlier this year which convicted felon @theralph put together a write up on. Chris is convinced that Trump is going to start systemically murdering people and the only way to prevent that is to form an armed resistance. You can also observe him getting pissy with fellow gamergate lolcow A Man in Black who rightfully called Chris out on being fucking psycho.


Spoiler









The rants from him just keep coming. Here he is just today bitching about freedom of speech and the ACLU:







His link to the rat king is small but extant, the main ones he's in contact with because he still follows them are Izzy Galvez and Sarah Butts, although many more trannies are a fan of him including our other best friend Nora Reed.

Twitter
Reddit
Facebook
YouTube
his band's Twitter
address: 6686 Montford Drive, Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## Nien Nunb (Sep 19, 2017)

Christian Bale had a kid with Shaggy from Scooby-Doo?


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Sep 19, 2017)

InLivingTuna said:


>


I see a nice house with a pool in the back, yet can only fit about five people, I assume the owner is someone with money and no friends.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 19, 2017)

Why does his Twitter say Cassandra? Is he planning on trooning out?


----------



## m0rnutz (Sep 19, 2017)

Look up when he called Link Zelda and started blocking anyone who made fun of him.

The one thing you can do to get on his bad side is mock him. He's Steve Shives without a blockbot.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 19, 2017)

"this is weird and unhelpful"
Sums up every single detail about Chris Kluwe.


----------



## Pikapool (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey kinda nice to see this blow hard get a thread you know just to add some cringe here's a virtue signaling radio he aired on sports talk radio in 2012 (oh I'm gonna have fun here)
https://youtu.be/nkSvuvltrR0


----------



## JE 765 (Sep 19, 2017)

I've been waiting for this.

I'm surprised he was with the team as long as he was.

After the Vikes had their boat hooker scandal several years back, the team's really tried to clean up their act.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 19, 2017)

He's still butthurt about Brad Wardell, the game developer Kluweless and others attacked on behalf of Chelsea back in 2014.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Sep 19, 2017)

In one of his interview segments with David Pakman, he talked about Gamergate sending people hentai without feeling the need to define what hentai was. That says quite a bit about him.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Sep 19, 2017)

(Jake Alley liked this)





Spoiler


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Sep 20, 2017)

I was wondering the other day why we didn’t have a thread on this faggot.

The fact that he takes rape, underage rape at that, so lightly really surprised me when he got so much asspats from the social justice crowd for supporting Zoe “Cunt” Quinn. Everyone glosses over him not doing anything after making that accusation which is disgusting. Then you see him support other pedophiles like Sarah “Nicholas” Nyberg and questions come up.

Is Chris Kluwe a pedophile too?


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Sep 20, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Why does his Twitter say Cassandra? Is he planning on trooning out?


Cassandra in the Greek myths was blessed with the gift of prophecy, but cursed that no-one would believe her. I read it as meaning "I am as self-important as every other loony shouting "WAKE UP SHEEPLE!" at an uninterested world."


----------



## The Colonel (Sep 20, 2017)

Can we get him to sperg about us next?


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Sep 26, 2017)

I think this thread might benefit from a little context into Kluwe's career. To be clear, this is 110% monday morning quarterbacking, but this is for the benefit of those who don't follow the NFL.

We have to go to the time frame between 2010-2012. Kluwe is nearing last years with the Vikes. Now, the Vikes were never a great team. They've suffered from poor coaching and some asleep-at-the-wheel drafting of talent. However, that shouldn't be an issue for individual performance. ESPECIALLY in the position Kluwe played. When you think NFL player, don't think:






Think this:






He was a punter. Literally, his only job was to step onto the field once in a while to kick the ball as far as he could. And even in that? He failed. He was fucking up kicks for field goals and turnovers in a way that I imagine few Kiwis could. So, here comes 2013 and the end of Kluwe's contract.

The Vikes knew he was terrible and the writing was on the wall as soon as October 2012. He started to crusade about how the Vikings were kicking him out because he supported gay marriage. If anyone's been to Minnesota, you'll know for a fact that their attitude towards homosexuals is a mixture of outright support or simple ambivalence. This really looks like Kluwe is trying to tarnish the Vikings' name for his inevitable release from contract. In fact, in the year 2012, Minnesota voted against amending the state constitution from defining marriage as one man and one woman. Within 10 months, gay marriage was legal.

An investigation was launched by the state into Kluwe's allegations towards the Vikings and that ended up being settled out of court.

But, no firings occurred. Nothing happened other than Kluwe getting a check in what looks to be damn near extortion-like behavior.

Kluwe would get picked up by the Oakland Raiders for the 2013 season. However, he'd get released 4 days before the season started.

To be brutally honest, if Kluwe wants to embarrass the Vikings then just let them play football. He already did that multiple times to them on the field.


----------



## Done (Sep 27, 2017)

I am surprised that it took this long for this guy to get a thread.. Considering the other anti-GG idiots that already got theirs.

Also, why does every male SJW have a backstory that is rape-related? The need for virtue points is not completely unjustified it seems.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Sep 27, 2017)

neural said:


> I am surprised that it took this long for this guy to get a thread.. Considering the other anti-GG idiots that already got theirs.
> 
> Also, why does every male SJW have a backstory that is rape-related? The need for virtue points is not completely unjustified it seems.



 I think Null didnt like celebrity threads but Shia provides precedence

 As for the rape thing, it's probably compensation for not doing the right thing when it was time to be counted. Guilty conscience and all that.



Feline Darkmage said:


> "this is weird and unhelpful"
> Sums up every single detail about Chris Kluwe.



 One of the more fascinating things about Chris was how his efforts proactively made things worse for his own team (kind of like his football career hurf hurf) every step of the way by Enraging/motivating GG's and validating Trolls by being a massive cunt, Why did he think shit flinging would discourage those evil goobergrapers?






What a nice man.

Cute how he lives in a mansion and lectures people on privalidge.


----------



## Done (Sep 27, 2017)

Emperor Julian said:


> One of the more fascinating things about Chris was how his efforts proactively made things worse for his own team every step of the way by Enraging/motivating GG's and validating Trolls by being a massive cunt, Why did he think shit flinging would discourage those evil goobergrapers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched the debate between them on Pakman's show, she was destroying him.

He is also in Zoe Quinn's shitty new game, there was a screen cap posted in her thread a few weeks ago..


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Sep 30, 2017)

The premium British radio news programme had an NFL star on Thursday morning to explain the "take a knee" thing, and turns out its because Trump eats babies while calling down the apocalypse.

Now I know where I recognised the NFL stars name from.

it'll be on here somewhere.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b095ptt3


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 14, 2017)

Chemical snorfare said:


> The premium British radio news programme had an NFL star on Thursday morning to explain the "take a knee" thing, and turns out its because Trump eats babies while calling down the apocalypse.
> 
> Now I know where I recognised the NFL stars name from.
> 
> ...



Make that "disgraced former NFL star" and it'd be spot on for Kluweless.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Oct 14, 2017)

I wouldn’t even call him a “Star”, he wasn’t very good when he played.


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Nov 5, 2017)

Sissy Galvez said:


> I wouldn’t even call him a “Star”, he wasn’t very good when he played.


Understating it, he was fucking terrible.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 5, 2017)

This dude is a fucking _Quantum_ Lolcow; he exists within almost half a dozen lolcow substrata _simultaneously_:

* He's a CON orbiter and was in the logs repeatedly, so he was part of the inner circle of Quinn's buddies.
* He was eventually thrown out for Autism and wound up amidst his fellow Anti-GG Expats (Galvez, Myers, 9Volt, Craig, etc). He's on especially good terms with Peter Coffin.
* Repeatedly pops up in Norasphere threads. He's on good terms with Nora, though he's stayed clear of the Norasphere as it entered its decaying orbit.
* Connected to the Rat King via SF The Wolf and Laurelai Bailey.
* Purportedly has donated to the Brianna Wu campaign. Yes, _really_.
* Member of the Sarah Nyberg Pedophile Internet Defense Force.
* He's a laughingstock in sports circles and is solely mentioned as a punchline.
* Fucking supports ANTIFA.
* Proud supporter of Trans Lifeline.

The dude has a Lolcow presence on Twitter that goes on for fucking _pages_.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 5, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> This dude is a fucking _Quantum_ Lolcow; he exists within almost half a dozen lolcow substrata _simultaneously_:
> 
> * He's a CON orbiter and was in the logs repeatedly, so he was part of the inner circle of Quinn's buddies.
> * He was eventually thrown out for Autism and wound up amidst his fellow Anti-GG Expats (Galvez, Myers, 9Volt, Craig, etc). He's on especially good terms with Peter Coffin.
> ...



Is there a word when somebody is such a cuck bitchboy asspatter that it goes well beyond merely being those three words? He's even sadder than McIntosh, a man only known because he worked for Sarkeesian before she through him away like a used kleenex.


----------



## Pikapool (Nov 7, 2017)

And here we see the common washed up celebrity thinking he knows dick all about the Constitution


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 11, 2017)

He's still defending pedophiles.





http://archive.md/u8YH2


----------



## Done (Nov 11, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He's still defending pedophiles.
> 
> View attachment 311699
> 
> http://archive.md/u8YH2


I still maintain this guy will be exposed as a deviant at some point.. He has that "Male feminist turns out to be a rapist" vibe..


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 11, 2017)

neural said:


> I still maintain this guy will be exposed as a deviant at some point.. He has that "Male feminist turns out to be a rapist" vibe..


Male feminist and sexual predator are synonymous with each other.


----------



## Done (Nov 19, 2017)

So Andrew Reiner (Of Game Informer), makes a reasonable tweet about the recent fake EA developer death threats..



And of course Kluwe chimes in with the spergiest reply possible..



At this point I think that Chris Kluwe is the Anti-GG Homer Beoulve.. Only richer and white.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 20, 2017)

neural said:


> At this point I think that Chris Kluwe is the Anti-GG Homer Beoulve.. Only richer and white.



He faces some steep competition for that title between Izzy, 9_volt, Matt Myers, and well actually...
every anti-GGer who still cares to talk about it.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 20, 2017)

neural said:


> So Andrew Reiner (Of Game Informer), makes a reasonable tweet about the recent fake EA developer death threats..
> View attachment 316665
> And of course Kluwe chimes in with the spergiest reply possible..
> View attachment 316666
> At this point I think that Chris Kluwe is the Anti-GG Homer Beoulve.. Only richer and white.



And somehow, even _gayer_.



neural said:


> I still maintain this guy will be exposed as a deviant at some point.. He has that "Male feminist turns out to be a rapist" vibe..



He already was. During the entire shebang where he left the NFL, he grandstanded a few times about how he knew about sexual abuses and chose to do nothing because it was expedient.


----------



## Done (Nov 21, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> He already was. During the entire shebang where he left the NFL, he grandstanded a few times about how he knew about sexual abuses and chose to do nothing because it was expedient.


So basically a white Arthur Chu. 

Though I have a feeling that this goes even deeper with him, like I wouldn't be surprised that he was an actual rapist, rather than just a person who covered up one time. He just projects too damn much is what I'm saying.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Nov 29, 2017)

neural said:


> I still maintain this guy will be exposed as a deviant at some point.. He has that "Male feminist turns out to be a rapist" vibe..



Chances are good when he talked about the underage person being tossed around on his team, and the rape allegations, he was the one doing it.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 30, 2017)

So do think he's trusting nyerberg around his kids?


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 2, 2017)

Emperor Julian said:


> So do think he's trusting nyerberg around his kids?


I don't think they've ever met.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 2, 2017)

There's something about mediocre NFL players who embroil themselves in controversy.

They don't stay NFL players for long.

Is Chris Kluweless an NFL player any more?  Nope.

Is Tim Tebow?  Nope.

Is Colin whatever the fuck his name is?  Nope.

It's almost like if you are completely mediocre at best, you should just shut the fuck up and collect your paycheck.

Actually saying shit is for Muhammad Ali tier motherfuckers.


----------



## c-no (Dec 3, 2017)

neural said:


> So Andrew Reiner (Of Game Informer), makes a reasonable tweet about the recent fake EA developer death threats..
> View attachment 316665
> And of course Kluwe chimes in with the spergiest reply possible..
> View attachment 316666
> At this point I think that Chris Kluwe is the Anti-GG Homer Beoulve.. Only richer and white.


Late as this is, one can say good going to Kluwe attemping to make a joke on a tweet that actually has a point with the death threat not being investigated. Then again, Kluwe may as well still be one hell of a sperg if he still latched on to GG.



trombonista said:


> I don't think they've ever met.


If Kluwe were to ever meet the other rat kings, it'd only be online where they'd have circle jerks.


----------



## Done (Feb 18, 2018)

CervixHammer said:


> io9: Twitter Trolls Are Posting About Fake Assaults at Black Panther Screenings
> look who shows up in the comments, caring about an extremely timely issue:
> View attachment 385065



GAMERGAAAAAAAAAAATE!!!!!


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Jul 7, 2018)

Kluwe is mocking TotalBiscuit's death,

"Fuck Total Biscuit. Cancer isn't a get out of jail free card for using your living days to harass others. Good riddance."

https://twitter.com/ChrisWarcraft/status/1015355639298547712

EDIT: I was wrong, he didn't actually tag TB's widow. Still classless.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 7, 2018)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> Kluwe is mocking TotalBiscuit's death- and tagging the guy's widow.
> 
> "Fuck Total Biscuit. Cancer isn't a get out of jail free card for using your living days to harass others. Good riddance."
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChrisWarcraft/status/1015355639298547712



Wow, I didn't know Twitter was capable of forcible sodomy. Because man this assclown went to ground fast when he got retaliatory flak.


----------



## The Colonel (Jul 7, 2018)

Nig, don't you have a wife and kids you can pay attention too? I know you're a washed up football player but don't you have anything better to do than waste it on twitter?


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 9, 2018)

Mercedes is the Ganergate-supportive porn star that Kluwe and the anti-GG/Crash Override Network chat clique made efforts to silence back in 2014.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 9, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Mercedes is the Ganergate-supportive porn star that Kluwe and the anti-GG/Crash Override Network chat clique made efforts to silence back in 2014.
> View attachment 491627
> View attachment 491625








Watch the debate between Chrissyboy and Mercedes sometime. Motherfucker gets absolutely _reamed_.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Chemical snorfare (Oct 1, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 555549
> 
> View attachment 555550




Is somebody claiming that Kluwe has a job, that he's being paid to do, by someone else?

Wonders will never cease.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm shocked that he's getting a thread this late into the game, all of his lol-worthy moments are behind him & the OP didn't have any new scandals for him to be in. You have to feel a little sorry for a guy who got the pity NFL wash-out trophy taken from him by Colin Kapernick, along with the sweet do-nothing Nike deal.

Strong ties to Randi Lee Harper going years back as Gamergate was ongoing, this tweet probably made me the most disgusted:




Randi rose to m'lord's defense back in January regarding his brief twitter suspension over bitching about republicans:




Chris Kluwe is just a taller Destiny imo.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 7, 2019)

Gamergste is inexplicably still living rent free in the minds of morons like Chris Kluwe and still provokes chimping going on half a decade later. There were two recent 'events' that have caused Kluwe and others to sperg out.  The first was an Escapist article about ethics in games journalism, which made Chelsea herself RRREEE.

The second was Mercedes Carrera, a pornstar who was supportive of Gamergate back in 2014 and was in a debate with Kluwe about it, being arrested for preying on a child. Kluwe tried to attack everyone "involved in Gamergate" over it, and Kluwe was of course part of Chelsea's secret anti-Gamergate chat group which actively worked to cover up for their member Nicholas 'sarah butts' Nyberg when his history of self-admitted pedophilia came to light.




Some people have been calling out Kluwe for his history of defending Nyberg and trying to hand-wave the years of Nyberg's attempts at grooming his cousin as just a "mistake."


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Oct 2, 2019)

Someone gave him money for a book lol. He’s also still extremely mad over gamergate and thinking about it nonstop.

I guess the football money is running out and he’s cashing in favors now. Who the hell wants to read his book?

He should have written about that time he witnessed underage rape by fellow teammates and didn’t report it (still hasn’t).


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 3, 2019)

Christopher whomst?


----------



## SiccDicc (Oct 3, 2019)

Sissy Galvez said:


> View attachment 956878View attachment 956879
> Someone gave him money for a book lol. He’s also still extremely mad over gamergate and thinking about it nonstop.
> 
> I guess the football money is running out and he’s cashing in favors now. Who the hell wants to read his book?
> ...


>it's called otaku
>written by a white man
>appropriating culture
>not canceled
Shit, and an actual PoC got in trouble for writing about fictional slavery in a fictional land. There's no sense to be had with these people.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 6, 2019)

Imagine being a Minnesota Vikings fan, stumbling across this book by a guy you vaguely remembered used to play for your team, and buying his novel thinking it's going to be something interesting and cool since how many other NFL players would write a book with a cover like that, and finding it's instead a rancid pile of wokeshit.


----------



## Zencob (Oct 29, 2019)

Forum - Announcements - The Lord's Labyrinth: Path of Exile Gamebook - Path of Exile
					

Path of Exile is a free online-only action RPG under development by Grinding Gear Games in New Zealand.




					www.pathofexile.com
				




Chris was involved in making a Path of Exile... choose your own adventure?
Will be included in higher tier (current ones with physical items start at $160) supporter packs


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 30, 2019)

Did ol' shanky have any opinions about the Blizzard China thing?


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 8, 2019)

Broadwing said:


> Did ol' shanky have any opinions about the Blizzard China thing?


He couldn't be bothered to regularly post about Warcraft in general for years, its usage in his twitter handle is just bait to lure in engagement, hashtag football hashtag gaming. I'd be surprised if he's even aware it went on.

The Otaku book sounds like it's going to be Ready Player One II. The window for that shit has closed quicker than the vampire/zombie fad 5+ years ago.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Feb 10, 2020)

It’s funny seeing the anti-gg idiots getting owned for their bad political hot takes. Somehow thinking they’re safe from being called out because they defended Anita and Zoe’s honor. Chris “Didn’t report sexual assault on minors” Kluwe is massively owned in the comments and blocking everyone.


----------



## CervixHammer (Nov 6, 2022)

necroing to announce a(n account) death:


cause of death: MDS


----------



## Mikoyan (Nov 6, 2022)

CervixHammer said:


> necroing to announce a(n account) death:
> View attachment 3811868
> 
> cause of death: MDS
> ...


It's quite a stunning method of bluecheck mass suicide.

Just not the one we wanted.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 8, 2022)

CervixHammer said:


> necroing to announce a(n account) death:
> View attachment 3811868
> 
> cause of death: MDS
> ...


And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 9, 2022)

I always forget some of these people have threads. There's a bunch of his tweets from that Musk chimp out in Jake's thread since he had screenshot them to complain about the injustice.


----------

